
Telegram hacked, say Russian activists - antr
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/74d5ce00-12dd-11e6-839f-2922947098f0.html
======
r721
Article mirror: [http://archive.is/8fFRa](http://archive.is/8fFRa)

Related earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11602258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11602258)

------
Grue3
I'm sure this will be strongly condemned by Snowden and Wikileaks in
3...2...1...

